# progynova and cyclogest pesseries



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi i have been told to stop these medications in my 12 th week i am 12 weeks today could you tell me is it safer to come off them gradually or can i just stop them as i have been on these for a couple of months now and i am scared of something happening to the baby also could you tell me what are the chances of misscarrage after see the baby moving and the heartbeat at the dating scan at 11 weeks 2 days thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I only have experience of the medication through being on here as we don't deal with it as midwives, but as far as I'm aware, you can just stop them, your placenta is doing the job now. I can't give you actual figures for the chances of miscarriage now, but each day you go further into pregnancy, the less risk you have, it's a LOT less than six weeks ago,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

